# All you can say is "dumb shit"



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Coroner: Man wearing bullet-proof vest says, 'Shoot me,' is killed | Local News - WYFF Home


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

What do you bet the family sues the manufacturer?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank God one less dumbass to Pay welfare and Incarceration on


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If I've said it once, I've said it a thousand times;

Nothing good happens when you and your friends are hanging around a garage at 2:40 am on Broadmouth Church Rd in Honea Path, SC and happen to find a Bullet Proof Vest!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The line that the owner of Second Chance vest uses is; "There is no such thing as a bullet proof vest, they are only resistant to a certain range of bullets under certain conditions."

He regularly shoots himself with a 44 magnum while wearing a Second Chance vest. He also uses a few magazines (the kind you read) as padding to spread the impact out because he has bruised his heart doing these demos - but it sells his product.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Stupid hurts. Gotta be tough if you're gonna be stupid.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Nothing good ever happens when you start an exercise by saying "Here, hold my beer..."


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

We are probably better off not having him in the gene pool any more.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> What do you bet the family sues the manufacturer?


Which manufacturer, the vest, the firearm, or the beer?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Deuces Stupid


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The 18 year old girl that fired the shot has been charged with manslaughter.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

They found a way to fix stupid, you shoot it.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_*Article quote: "She fired, and the shot from the small caliber weapon went above the Kevlar of the vest and into Wardell's heart, killing him"*_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So the slug missed the vest completely, that's the danger with vests because the shooter can always target an unprotected spot..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Bet the guy on the right wishes he had a vest like his mate-


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, it is a *"life vest"*. LOL Too funny!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

At least there are 3 dumb asses off the street. One dead and 2 in jail.. How stupid can you be? Dumb shit didn't even hit the vest! ****ing retard! I bet the one wearing the vest had that "oh shit" moment for a split second before he died...

I mean come on people. It amazes me there are people out there that finds a vest, no telling where he found it and then wants to get shot to try it out... People like that need to have their bloodline erased!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 5435
View attachment 5436

Why do we screw with mother nature. We always see she knows best!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Reminds me a little of the goon a few weeks ago in PA showing off this pistol and laser and pointed it right at his 11 year old nephews forehead.
Dumbass pulled the trigger and you know the rest, sad!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

FYI, vests only work if you wear them correctly.

They are supposed to ride high to cover your vitals.
This was not his vest, and thus most likely not fitted to him.

Dumb, plain and simple.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I think anybody can make a vest dead cheap with just a thick steel sheet from the local scrapyard and hung on a string round your neck, or stitched into a jacket.
These ready-made ones look good too, why pay the earth for kevlar?


----------



## preppernorthwest88 (May 19, 2014)

Natural selection at its finest... Law enforcement should just let nature take its course


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I watched a you tube video (before they pulled it) of about the same scenario with a 9mm a vest and beer, the round went through the edge of the vest and into the shoulder of the live test dummy. The comment after the shot was "hey dude I think you need to go to the hospital". 

These idiot vest test have been going on for years. It makes me shudder to think of how many have done this and the vest worked, we don't hear about those. 

Also a big thanks to the maker of second chance for making a product video of him shooting himself with a 44 while wearing a vest. He may not realize it but he gave idiots a new path to the afterlife.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Did anyone pick on the fact that the vest was 10 years old and is probably an second hand used vest that is out of manufacturer warranty. This is usually guaranteed for five years. That alone would be a good ideal not to test the vest with live fire. As I have said before you can't fix stupid, but apparent you can shoot it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I get a new vest every 5 years. My old one just becomes a personal backup. A local jurisdiction tested an older vest with 9mm Hornady Critical Duty. Not so good for the vest.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sad part is he wasn't killed with fire lets just hope he didn't reproduce.


----------

